# Pulled Pec muslces.



## DarksideSix (Apr 12, 2012)

So Sometimes when I start gaining a lot of strength at once I have a tendancy to try and lift as much weight as I can and often end up pulling one of my pec muscles.  I think a lot of it is a combination of doing too much too fast.  I've been lucky so far this cycle and have really toned it down and not tried to beast it out on the heavy weights to prevent this, but I did feel a small tweek in my right peck  muscle this last week while training chest.  I haven't bench pressed in a few weeks and have been doing a lot of DB work.  It felt a little tight on my first 3 sets on incline DB presses but then went away.  could be that I didn't stretch good enough and it hasn't been bothering me which is good.  Usually I will feel it pull and it will hurt for about a week or so and i'll have to go very light on my chest excersises.

Anyways, has anyone else experienced anything like this?  As I get older I have really tried to not focus so much on strength and more on just quality workouts, but when this Tren kicked in I got a huge surge in strength and my ego got a bit of the better of me.


----------



## Zeek (Apr 12, 2012)

Stretch and warm up sets before the heavy work sets!

 Don;t you just love that tren strength!! add some var and look the hell out!


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 12, 2012)

I always stretch and do 2 good warm up sets.  hell yeah i love the tren strength.....was thinking about adding some var but not gonna spend the money.  only have 6 weeks left on cycle.


----------



## Georgia (Apr 12, 2012)

Try doing 4 sets of warming up. Get that blood flowing man and them muscles primed to be pushed!


----------

